# 2012 Mission Riot



## hunter177

I purchased a 2012 Mission Riot about a week ago. Let's just say I'm not impressed. It does have a smooth draw but we could not get it to group. If it did shoot a good group it was nowhere near the bullseye. Admittedly I'm not an expert archer but neither my son or the guys at the shop could get it to shoot right either. Sometimes the height would be okay but the left-right was way off or vice-versa. It would shoot a few arrows low, highg or whatever, we'd move the sight for the vertical and there would be another problem. The guy at the shop still insisted it was me but neither he or my son could shoot it either. I sold it back to him at a used bow rate, I took a hit but I'm rid of it. I purchased a 2011 Bear Charge at Lancaster Archery and I'm shooting consistent groups and most arrows are in the yellow center. I would not recommend the 2012 Mission Riot!:thumbs_do


----------



## Beentown

How did it shoot through paper?


----------



## hunter177

The guy at the shop I got it didn't offer to paper tune it. He said the arrow flight was fine.

Trucker 3573, It ranges up to 30" draw length and 70# draw weight so there's no reason an adult couldn't use it. Like I said, neither the guy at the shop, my son, nor I could get it to shoot. We all have similar DW & DL. After only around a dozen shots with the Bear Charge I just bought at Lancaster Achery I was shooting bullseyes so it wasn't me. I'm no competitive archer but I never had trouble sighting in any other bow I've had.


----------



## Carpshooter

Alot of could ofs here , but it could of been alot of things including the guy setting it up ! :darkbeer:


----------



## hatchettjack

My riot shoots awesome!


----------



## Rantz

I'm sorry about your bad experience. It sounds like a poor admin situation at the shop. They shouldn't be offering a bow/ staffing a person who can't shoot one of there rigs. You say that you are all the same size, but things like a few inches in DL or wrong peep height can make a difference if the bow is not suited for that person. The "tech" should have researched the issue further before just calling it quits.

Edit: I didn't realize how old the post was. Sorry for the necro and if It's a sore subject.


----------



## Turokman123

A lot of what ifs........


----------



## animal killer

that being a 2 cam bow ive had problems with keeping the cams in time with each other as the stock cables are not the greatest. i had 2 crazes in last week i spent more time on that i had to. anyhow...cam timing is critical with this bow, as is the paper tuning and actual setting up and tuning of the bow.


----------



## fivejades

hunter177 said:


> I purchased a 2012 Mission Riot about a week ago. Let's just say I'm not impressed. It does have a smooth draw but we could not get it to group. If it did shoot a good group it was nowhere near the bullseye. Admittedly I'm not an expert archer but neither my son or the guys at the shop could get it to shoot right either. Sometimes the height would be okay but the left-right was way off or vice-versa. It would shoot a few arrows low, highg or whatever, we'd move the sight for the vertical and there would be another problem. The guy at the shop still insisted it was me but neither he or my son could shoot it either. I sold it back to him at a used bow rate, I took a hit but I'm rid of it. I purchased a 2011 Bear Charge at Lancaster Archery and I'm shooting consistent groups and most arrows are in the yellow center. I would not recommend the 2012 Mission Riot!:thumbs_do


I have been shooting my 2014 Mission Riot for almost half a year now. It came with the Hunter package. When I first shoot my bow, the groupings were awful. The drop-away arrow rest was not tuned properly and the arrow fletch keeps contact with it. Through the user manual, I made some adjustments but to no avail. In fact, I damaged 2 arrows in the process. I decided to tweak on the L-shaped bar and curve the horizontal portion copying the shape of the bar of the QAD HDX using a hot blow gun. Now, I can consistently shoot the bullseye at 20 meters(22 yards). The Riot is deadly accurate. Just give the bow and its accessories the proper tuning (and practical modifications....:wink.


----------

